# Shake,rattle & roll



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Ok I haven't got any rattle pic's,but there are some shake & roll and a couple of others from our walk today,first a walk in the forest then we went for a walk by the river as it was such a nice day.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

wow you've got some great pics there
such a handsome boy


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

aw hes a lovley boy


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

Beautiful pics,you should start a blog with Craven adventures,I love looking at his pics


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

theevos5 said:


> Beautiful pics,you should start a blog with Craven adventures,I love looking at his pics


Thank you.

I was so pleased with him today,when we were in the forest I let him off the lead to play with a very playful Jack Russell,they were running around for about 5 mins and then Craven took off.I whistled twice and he came back:001_smile:.
I let him play for another couple of minutes and then I put him back on the lead.I hope it was not just a one off,but he did have a huge forest to run around in and he chose to come back to me.:thumbup1:


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

cravensmum said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I was so pleased with him today,when we were in the forest I let him off the lead to play with a very playful Jack Russell,they were running around for about 5 mins and then Craven took off.I whistled twice and he came back:001_smile:.
> I let him play for another couple of minutes and then I put him back on the lead.I hope it was not just a one off,but he did have a huge forest to run around in and he chose to come back to me.:thumbup1:


Nobody else but a hound owner will realise how exciting it is to get a response from the whistle!Alfie legged it up a massive field the other day to see one of his doggie friends and I whistled him and he came back.I was really proud that all that hard work was paying off.Its hard to have the guts to let them off again,once they have let you down,but if we did that Alf wouldn't be having so much fun now!Keep posting pics we love to see them


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Cool photoshots! Awesome place to dip and run, good place to hike.


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

looks like he had a fab time  gorgeous pics


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Great pics Handsome boy you got there


----------

